# Ceramic tile guys just a Bathroom need done



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

.......


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Pm sent and yes on leveling provided sub floor is solid.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

You are really going to want to do a cement fiber board under layer (hardie backer board, ect.) so it doesn't flex or absorb moisture. You can do it fairly inexpensive, but if its going to be a rental you DEF do not just want plywood or particle board as the only sub floor. What size tiles are you going to use?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

SOCMedic said:


> You are really going to want to do a cement fiber board under layer (hardie backer board, ect.) so it doesn't flex or absorb moisture. You can do it fairly inexpensive, but if its going to be a rental you DEF do not just want plywood or particle board as the only sub floor. What size tiles are you going to use?


Ever heard of Aqua defense?


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I have and its great IF you have, say, 3/4" CDX, or 3/4" exterior grade plywood as your sub floor and there is no give to it, BUT, I would have to make the assumption that a 40K foreclosure MORE THAN LIKELY had a contractor that cut corners AND the home was treated less than respectful(like water all over the bathroom floor) like a lot do these days, and it is a cheap alternative to something that stout, which, if you put linoleum on it the flex wouldn't matter, but if you are putting ceramic tile down and its not a sturdy floor, then you are going to have broken grout seams at best and loose tiles at worst. BUT, being a handy man I am sure you know all that. Yet to answer your question, yes I have heard of it and it does work well, but I am more of the opinion that it has its uses behind a back splash as opposed to a bathroom floor....


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

Screw down quarter inch Hardi backer then tile it. Id do it but I'm booked solid until new years and do high end work not cheap.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

crappie said:


> Screw down quarter inch Hardi backer then tile it. Id do it but I'm booked solid until new years and do high end work not cheap.


 
That's the way to do it! Someone offers to do it another way, be prepared to have it done again....


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

...l[


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

you can rent a tile cutting saw at Lowes or Home Depot and do it yourself. It is actually a relatively easy DIY project.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree it's a DYI, but if you wanted someone to do it I'd charge 175$ you supply all the materiles. So that's what I would look for if I was you. Just my 1/2 a cent


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Think about it for a minute.
We know the floor needs leveled. Self leveler $16.89
Mastic $22.78
Aqua defense $45.97
Grout $13.87
Shoe molding $12.00
Wax Ring and bolts $6.99
Threshold $23.00
Water shut off if old one fails $8.99

Total materials $150.49

Now we have to rent a tile saw if we don,t have one $ 55.00 a day
Lets assume you have a grooved trill, Mud mixer, trim saw, jamb saw , sponges and buckets, Tile spacers, grout float.

More goes into it than most folks think. Going to supply all this and pay $175.00. 

Good Luck. Nothing replaces experience.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

ok ok, for some reason I think this has become a pissing contest, and I am pretty sure that's just dumb. I was referring to supplying the expendable materials, because anyone with their own tools(which I have along with my own tile saw that I wouldn't have to rent) should be able to do a 40-50 sq ft bathroom with EVERYTHING out of it in two 4-6 hour periods and that's on the long side. I have been doing finish and repair work along with general construction(in about 17 different countries I might add) for about 17 years. I don't want to get into a fight with you, nor do I actually care what you think, so this is the last post I am going to make to this thread, and I hope you have a good day, I appreciate your attempt to assert your knowledge and superiority by belittling the rest of us!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Use to charge a minimum of 300 dollars plus material. Two trips plus trim just lay it yourself and hope for the best.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree it's 2 trips. ONE FULL day to do the cement board, and install the tile, 2nd day you grout it. 1st day would be all day probably then couple hours the second day. That's assuming you can install the cement board into a SOLID wooden subfloor. If you have to level that will slow you down even more on day 1.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

saku39 said:


> too much work for a 40k shack that is getting flipped
> 
> thanks for the offers and info everyone, going with 6$ a sheet cement board from dirt cheap and vinyl
> 
> tile just aint worth the extra even thought i paid $20 for 60sq ft of it


 good decision, I do not know the house, but at the same time, not ALL homes are "Tile Homes"


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

i just wanted to use the tile because the actual tile was only $20 at a yard sale, but the other costs make this a dead project, instead ill pay the same guys who are installing carpet at .88 cent a sqft whatever they charge to level and throw a sheet of vinyl down, its a flip house and empty with nothing in it and i just need it quick and cheap


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Hired Hand said:


> Think about it for a minute.
> We know the floor needs leveled. Self leveler $16.89
> Mastic $22.78
> Aqua defense $45.97
> ...


Mastic? Why would you use mastic on a bathroom floor?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Just another name for the cement based motor.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Hired Hand said:


> Just another name for the cement based motor.


No sir mastic is acrylic based


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim, I'm sure it's the house Perdido Duct Cleaning had for sale. 

Good Buy Saku. I offered 39K 3-4 months ago and never heard back from the realtor.


----------

